# Spider from Nepal ID



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Can anyone please ID this spider for me. It is a picture I was given and I believe it's from Nepal and I'm hoping it's the right image he's given me


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Blurboy said:


> Can anyone please ID this spider for me. It is a picture I was given and I believe it's from Nepal and I'm hoping it's the right image he's given me
> 
> image


that's a huntsman of some kind.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Looks like a H,venatoria, Huntsmans, but i aint no expert with trues(or anything else for that matter)


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nepal....Bhutaniella spp. :2thumb:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, I've passed the info on.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

It's beautiful! velvety and cuddly!

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

it wants to kill you, leave it at that :lol2:

n'aah 

i haven't got a clue on id though, but it's a very nice spider.

whoever took this must have been happy to have seen this.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Saw one on John Hurts face once.

It didn't end well! :whistling2:


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep , looks like a huntsman of somekind .


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

as i said earlier, Bhutaniella spp. , i wasn't guessing :lol2:


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Saw one on John Hurts face once.
> 
> It didn't end well! :whistling2:


Did it hurt Johns face? :gasp:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

That is terrifying!


----------

